# SurfSide Report 10-5-13



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

The Access roads from San Luie to access 4 were being closed to the public as I was leaving SurfSide. The Coast Guard helicopter was going up and down the beach. San Luis pass was washed out. The front will help but the beach will still be messed up. Save your gas. Lots of cars were almost on the dunes and still taking on water. Peace, Tight Lines! :cheers:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the pics. Where those people at SLP stuck or did they just drive out through the water to fish?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Cool, thanks for the pics. Where those people at SLP stuck or did they just drive out through the water to fish?


Most people Parked at the entrance of SLP. The trucks in the picture headed for higher ground. The surge must have been fast. A couple of trucks were stuck in the sand. The tide washed the sand right from under them. Some had sand all the way to the doors.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Those are awesome. It looks like the water got even higher yesterday than it did Friday. I second your comments. The water didn't rise, it surged.

It looks like we have some beach erosion. So much for tolerating two summers of weed. It is going to take a lifetime to rebuild that beach.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

will that wash out the guts? I know where i surf fish in la it did after rita n ike nothin was left but thick clay mud


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Wow. Great pics and report. HI was bad too.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - that's a crazy sight to see!


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would bet that matagorda beach is now an island in some places


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice pics thanks for the update


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

Plan to take my kids fishing down in S.S for Columbus day (Monday). Does anyone have any update on the beach condition ? Thanks.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

redlover said:


> Plan to take my kids fishing down in S.S for Columbus day (Monday). Does anyone have any update on the beach condition ? Thanks.


The beach conditions have been fine since Sunday afternoon.


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

That's great to hear, Thanks


----------

